# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  3D интерфейс вытеснит привычные устройства?

## Ilya Shabanov

Интересные очки для управления при помощи трехмерным интерфейсом разработали.

https://www.spaceglasses.com/

Несмотря на хорошую начинку, очки мало чем отличаются от обычных. На сайте есть технические характеристики. 

Уже открыт предзаказ. Указывается, что для этих очков уже имеется 500+ приложений.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

С такими ценами не вытеснит, лол  :Stick Out Tongue: 

P.S. Хотя фишка просто супер. То, как очки представляются на сайте вообще выше похвал.

----------

